# OT: Anyone know what bolt pattern a 2001 Mazda Protege has???



## defy_the_ordinary (May 20, 2002)

Lookin to buy a set of steelies for my sister's ride...
Thanks..


----------



## Master_of_Puppets (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Anyone know what bolt pattern a 2001 Mazda Protege has??? (defy_the_ordinary)*

Make: MAZDA Years: 1990 - 2001 Bolt Ptrn: 4x100 
Model: PROTEGE,DX,LX,ES Wheel Size: 14x6 Cntr Bore: 54.1 
Descr: 14 INCH OPTION Thread Size: 12mm x 1.5 2.130 

Make: MAZDA Years: 1990 - 2001 Bolt Ptrn: 4x100 
Model: PROTEGE,DX,LX Wheel Size: 13x5.5 Cntr Bore: 54.1 
Descr: 13 INCH Thread Size: 12mm x 1.5 2.130 
Tire: 175/70SR13 


_Modified by Master_of_Puppets at 11:39 PM 12-13-2003_


----------



## CDNGolfer (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: OT: Anyone know what bolt pattern a 2001 Mazda Protege has??? (Master_of_Puppets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Master_of_Puppets* »_ Make: MAZDA Years: 1990 - 2001 Bolt Ptrn: 4x100 
Model: PROTEGE,DX,LX,ES Wheel Size: 14x6 Cntr Bore: 54.1 
Descr: 14 INCH OPTION Thread Size: 12mm x 1.5 2.130 

Make: MAZDA Years: 1990 - 2001 Bolt Ptrn: 4x100 
Model: PROTEGE,DX,LX Wheel Size: 13x5.5 Cntr Bore: 54.1 
Descr: 13 INCH Thread Size: 12mm x 1.5 2.130 
Tire: 175/70SR13 

_Modified by Master_of_Puppets at 11:39 PM 12-13-2003_

wow. Is there a website that lists this kind of info for a variety of cars?


----------



## Master_of_Puppets (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Anyone know what bolt pattern a 2001 Mazda Protege has??? (CDNGolfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDNGolfer* »_
wow. Is there a website that lists this kind of info for a variety of cars?

haha no

i just have GOOD resources


----------



## defy_the_ordinary (May 20, 2002)

*Re: OT: Anyone know what bolt pattern a 2001 Mazda Protege has??? (Master_of_Puppets)*

I'm pretty sure its something with a 5 bolt..
5 x 100, 5 x114, 5 x 112...etc..







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Master_of_Puppets (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Anyone know what bolt pattern a 2001 Mazda Protege has??? (defy_the_ordinary)*

is it a protoge or a protoge 5?


----------



## Master_of_Puppets (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Anyone know what bolt pattern a 2001 Mazda Protege has??? (Master_of_Puppets)*

Make: MAZDA Years: 2002 - 9999 Bolt Ptrn: 5x4.5 
Model: PROTEGE 5, MP3 Wheel Size: 16x6 Cntr Bore: 67.0
Descr: Thread Size: 12mm x 1.5 2.638
Tire: 195/50R16


----------

